# Can anyone recommend an A3 photo printer?



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

As title really!

Budget tops out at £350 but I note there is a very well reviewed Canon that can be had for £150 online, the PIXMA iX6550, so would rather not pay more if quality is only marginally better. 

thanking you all


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Does it need to be brand new Brazo? I've had nothing but spectacular prints from my Epson Photo 2100, and I was using this several years ago when I was selling work in pretty large numbers to the public and never had any complaints. It's an A3+ size so takes larger paper up to about 330mm width (A3 is only 297mm of course). Was about £600+ new, but if you can find a used one it will come in well under your budget.

Failing that whatever is the equivalent new model to the 2100 will be as good, or you'd expect even better (but will come in over your budget I suspect - again a used one might not though?).

Takes 7 individual inks and although genuine Epson ones are mega bucks, I've only ever used compatibles for the past few years (after the manufacturer warranty expired) and to my trained eye, they're just as good.

PS: It is a bit of a monster in size - especially when the paper exit tray is extended, so if space is a premium, you might need to look at something smaller? (i.e not an A3+ size one).


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Like Viper, we have an Epson but it's a Stylus R1800. Very good printer.


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

*epson*

I would always go with Epson (I also have an old photo 2100) as they use pigment based inks which are uv proof for 75 years or something ridiculous like that also water-proof on some media (instead of the cheaper dye based inks of other brands)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys 

I have been hankering after an Epsom E1400 which I believe has the 7 ink tanks it gets mixed reviews, image quality seems to be universally accepted as great but apparently its not a great user experience and happily chews through paper, is fussy with thicker papers and the cartridges are so small that they run out after a few prints.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've stuck religiously to Ilford Smooth Pearl paper (in the A3+ size: 329x483mm) for years and at 290grams it's pretty thick and that's never caused an issue in the 2100, but then I'm not familiar with the E1400 you've seen and if it's got a different internals for paper handling etc than my machine?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

How much black and white printing do you do?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

wookey said:


> How much black and white printing do you do?


Well none at the moment...

But its not high on my list of priorities mate


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Brazo, what is this for? Solely photo printing?

If so, I'd be inclined to recommend the use of a lab rather than home printing - as a pro' tog, I've given up with home printing - at one point I had an ex-lab Dye-sub in my studio and it was just too much hassle to get perfectly calibrated prints.

IMO, get your half of the workflow calibrated, then outsource the printing - if the colour is off keep sending it back until they've got it right 

S


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

SBerlyn said:


> Brazo, what is this for? Solely photo printing?
> 
> If so, I'd be inclined to recommend the use of a lab rather than home printing - as a pro' tog, I've given up with home printing - at one point I had an ex-lab Dye-sub in my studio and it was just too much hassle to get perfectly calibrated prints.
> 
> ...


:thumb:It has taken me lots of ink and paper to calibrate my printer (with the help of this http://www.datacolor.eu/en/products/printer-profiling/spyder3print-sr/index.html ) to a point where I was happy that it was as close as I could get and its not perfect, but the prints would just be for friends and family never for basically anyone else, too much of a colour cast on it. as said before by SBerlyn its best to get a lab to do it for you



Viper said:


> I've stuck religiously to Ilford Smooth Pearl paper (in the A3+ size: 329x483mm) for years and at 290grams it's pretty thick and that's never caused an issue in the 2100, but then I'm not familiar with the E1400 you've seen and if it's got a different internals for paper handling etc than my machine?


:thumb:I always get great results with Ilford paper


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ditto if you want photo quality Epson is the only one to go with.....trust me thier technology is used in a lot of other machines.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Have a look for the HP Photosmart Pro B9180 maybe second hand..it is stunning, mine produces some of the finest photos I have seen from a printer. Seperate colour cartridges, but not cheap.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Its for photos but i'm not a pro tog or even close so am not fussed about 100% calibration.


----------

